# battery powered lighting???



## Art_Gecko101

Hey guys, i've been looking for a way of lighting one of my vivs, but its not near any plug sockets!! I feel sorry for the poor gal not having a proper day/night cycle at the moment, but i cant think of any way of doing it?

I found a battery powered LED light, intended for use under a garden parasol, which was a bit dull but worked ok, except that the 2XAA's it took ran out in a couple of hours!! NO good.

Is there any good battery powered lighting options that i could use to light this viv?

Just to add, it doesnt need to be UV, just a light for a cycle


----------



## HABU

can't you just use a long extension cord? them orange ones?


----------



## Art_Gecko101

From where it's placed at the moment not really, it'd have to stretch right across the room, and with how clumsy my boyfriend is, that'd be a disaster!!! haha

If i cant find ANYTHING, i'll have to buy a new unit, and he a re-jig of my room to find a spot for it closer to a plug!
surely someone must make a light for this kind of situation though?

and if not someone should do, they'd make a mint!


----------



## HABU

use duct tape to route it around the baseboards. you can buy those cords at lots of lengths and they are heavy duty, able to carry quite a load.


----------



## Tops

There arent any standard options really. Most batteries will die after a few hours and the only way to make sure you have power is a generator lol
Extension cord tacked (and taped to hide) along skirting board is best option probably.


----------



## Graham

Unless you use some HUGE batteries you'll be forever replacing/recharging them! I agree, a cable neatly routed round the skirting is an easy option.


----------



## Art_Gecko101

Damn. I guess i'll either be moving the furniture or pulling up the carpet to run the cable round then! haha


----------



## DeanThorpe

not really a viable option but a car battery will do the job with the right adaptors, simple enough but the batterie would need charging regualrly [or switching for anothe rthat is in a car regularly]


----------



## Art_Gecko101

> not really a viable option but a car battery will do the job with the right adaptors, simple enough but the batterie would need charging regualrly [or switching for anothe rthat is in a car regularly]


hmmmmm definatly food for thought, i'll get my dad to look into it! but then again it'd probably work out cheaper (and easier) just to have a reshuffle of my room and buy a new cabinet for it...


----------



## DeanThorpe

yeh it prolly would, best of luck


----------



## jacko

get a wind up led torch they sell them on ebay.


----------



## HABU

wouldn't that be a fire hazzard? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Art_Gecko101

do you think a wind up torch would have enough power to stay on for 12hrs?


----------



## Tops

lol if you wind it for 12 hours yeah........


----------



## Meko

Art_Gecko101 said:


> just a light for a cycle


try one of them.. not sure how long the batteries in them last though


----------



## jacko

no idea think they last about 1 hour with a 3 minute wind not 100% sure though. but what battery will give 12 hrs light i'd run an extension around the skirting.


----------



## Art_Gecko101

> no idea think they last about 1 hour with a 3 minute wind not 100% sure though. but what battery will give 12 hrs light i'd run an extension around the skirting.


mmm suppose i wouldnt need a mega battery! Will give it a go though!


----------



## reptilemanspoon

easy solution is using an extension lead. but tape it or cable tie it to a skirting board and up and around door frames and stuff. if you stick a layer of paint over it then it looks fine and you've got your problem solved. its what i always do and even if i do move the viv then atleast there is still power in a place theyre never used to be :-D


----------

